# good surf spinning reel



## tradhunter98 (Aug 13, 2013)

looking to buy a good spinning reel for surf fishing for sharks  cant spend to much any help would be great i have 3  12 foot surf rods for them to go on!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought I told you to come get mine!
You must come to commerce often? There aint no groceries in Madison county!!!

ah ha ha!!!

To me I like penn products. I just like penn. they just work.

Your on a budget, so to ME...(others will have other opinions and that's fine), to me, all the budget reels are all the same.
29bucks to 39 bucks....there all the same to me. I've used many of them, I still have many of them.

The j & j flea market will have a lot of heavy duty used surf reels at them outside tables most every weekend.....that's where I get some of mine.

But really in my opinion and me goin through everything I did in the learnin process, if you go down to the bass pro...and buy a penn spinfisher, or now they got some new better price models....you'll spend 150 bucks on one, and it will out last 5 30 dollar reels.

Same money

The penn captiva is affordable...I've had one for 5 or 6 years!!
That's a good reel for a budget I think.

If yer in a pinch, come get mine. I got junk that I bought at pawn shops and flea markets that will haul in sharks from the surf.
Your welcome to it.
You don't have to worry, I'm not gonna loan you the combo my wife got me for my birthday!! But if your goin to the coast with nothing...stop by the house and get some good working junk!


----------



## ranger374 (Aug 13, 2013)

The longer the rod, the further you can throw out.  For the surf, I just use the el cheapo shakespeare reels.  get one big enough that will hold enough line.  with the surf fishin, you are gonna get salt and probally some sand on/in it.  If you get a few years out of it and it goes ka-put, then you are only out a few bucks, and not a few hundred for an expensive Penn.

We usually just go to the local marina, or cvs, grocery store, etc.  most of those at the beach will have a cheap spinning outfit combo -- usually cheaper than buying rod and reels separate.

Post us some pics of the catch


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 13, 2013)

sea trout said:


> I thought I told you to come get mine!
> You must come to commerce often? There aint no groceries in Madison county!!!
> 
> ah ha ha!!!
> ...


thanks but i have stuff that will work but i was looking for little nicer stuff i think i might go with a okuma its 60 bucks and i have a smaller one like it and i love it one day i might get a spinnfisher or a 
battle but for now i might go a little cheeper!
ps. we do have market place thank you! lol


----------



## chriswkbrd (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been using 3 Penn Pursuit 8000 10ft combos, and they've worked great for me. It holds 550yds of braid and casts really well. I've caught plenty of 3 ft sharks with no problem. I did hook into something big one night, but lost it because I made a crucial mistake. I originally spooled it with generic braid I bought off of eBay, and it snapped after, whatever it was, took 250+yds of line out. Though I had a few adult beverages by that time (2am) and couldn't remember which way to tighten the drag so I was cupping the spool with my hand. Here is where I got the reels:
http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Pursuit-...=1376459018&sr=8-4&keywords=penn+pursuit+8000
Actually the stingray in my avatar was caught using one of my Penn's.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 14, 2013)

You cant go wrong with a Penn!!!


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shimano-Baitrunner-6000D-Spinning-Reel/15711115?findingMethod=rr

or for a little less money:

http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-Socor...id=1376479175&sr=1-3&keywords=shimano+socorro

for the salt, you can't go wrong with Shimano


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 14, 2013)

Anything with a baitrunner feature penn,shimano,even yhe new okuma


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Aug 14, 2013)

X2 what ^he^ said!


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 14, 2013)

Whatever reel you like, watch ebay.
Set a max and bid on the reels you like. With a little patience you will get a reel at substantially under retail. I've bought new unopened reels at half price or less. Of course the off peak times of year are best for low bids. And I typically stick to new reels to avoid buying problems.


----------



## Canyon (Aug 15, 2013)

I just picked up a Penn Battle in the 5000 series and love it.  I put that on a 10' Bass Pro Shops offshore power stick and its gets the job done.  I also use the reel for fresh water striper fishing and its done well.


----------



## gsp416dre (Aug 15, 2013)

Tradhunter,
I have almost completely gone to using the biggest shakespeare spinner you can get at Walmart. around 20 bucks a pop. Some say they are cheap junk, but its like alot of stuff, if you take care of it, it will last. I had some expensive ones walk away, so I went with the Shakespeares. They catch fish the same way!  I always spray them with reel magic before a trip and spray them off with fresh water after (well, usually). They have served me just as well as any other spin rig I have used. Penn and Shimano are great reels, I have/had some of both, but I tried a SP in a pinch on a trip, and am very pleased!


----------



## cathooker (Aug 16, 2013)

I have been using Penn reels since 1973. I have never had any problems with them. I have a Penn Battle 8000 that I like very well.


----------



## zedex (Aug 19, 2013)

When I am surf tossing for larger fish, I use an Okuma Exipor EB80. It has the bait runner feature and these things are built tough, have a drag that will turn most fish around quickly and is smooth operating.

 This past Thursday evening, I hauled in a 3ft shark with no effort at all.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 20, 2013)

Find you a good Mitchell 302 on Ebay and put a manual pickup on it.


----------

